

British scientists claim to have found proof of alien life - xd
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/the-truth-is-out-there-british-scientists-claim-to-have-found-proof-of-alien-life-8826690.html

======
bazzargh
Published in the Journal of Cosmology?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journal_of_Cosmology#Reliabili...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journal_of_Cosmology#Reliability)

"The quality of peer review at the journal has been questioned. The journal
has also been accused of promoting fringe viewpoints and speculative
viewpoints on astrobiology, astrophysics, and quantum physics. Skeptical
blogger and biologist PZ Myers said of the journal "... it isn't a real
science journal at all, but is the... website of a small group... obsessed
with the idea of Hoyle and Wickramasinghe that life originated in outer space
and simply rained down on Earth.""

Wickramasinghe and his collaborators make these claims frequently.

------
mathattack
It would be fantastic if this were true. I would think it wouldn't be too hard
to genetically determine if these were extraterrestrial, no? The DNA would
have some kind of unique markers due to the necessities of living in a
different environment? Any biology majors here?

